# THE PACKAGE DEAL !!



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

14 foot Jon Boat: 8 horsepower motor, like new trailer, trolling motor, gas tank, new tires, and the lights are in working order.
Only $875.00 
WORKING ON THE PICTURE


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

put it this way the boat motor trailer th motor has very low hours fishing ready take it to th river and go I CANT FIGURE OUT HOW TO GET THE PICTURE OON HERE . brand new tr tires lights work i just got a bigger boat thats why im selling other than that id have my big @ss in it fishing !!!


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

ill mail a picture if interested


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

yep still for sale i can email th pic


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

hey R tried to email ya came back to me unknown mailer ?


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Received the pix.Thanks.I don't know why email did't work.Puter does some strange things ;specially since my sister in law, the gov't puter geenee-us,worked on it her last visit.I will keep your rig in mind.Also considering a yak.Just want something to putz around the shoreline here in skeeterland.....Heads-up!!! the R


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

inawe.......

How is it all your posts say they are # 69 ???  

Sent you an e-mail............


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

hey rhondel ive used that boat down there or around your nek o th woods  had an older gent ask me if i was gon to put that lil n ass boat in that big water well as you & i known seeing is beleiving !!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

inawe, been busy lately, but try as I have I can't get th pics to go ta my HD so no luck on put em here. Sorry.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

thats okay cdog ill just email-m out you need to let me know when you want to hoook upp and go fish went out of GYNNS ISL last week got a few nothing big or out of th ordinary no spots yet stay in touch


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*still*

for sale


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

*Test Pic*

Here ya go inawe!


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*YOWZA*

:barf: dern weather :barf:


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*@&*#*

log on log off


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

UN [ FOR SALE ] sorry guess im gonna need it after all :jawdrop:


----------



## GraphixDude (Apr 21, 2003)

Looked like a good deal - would be fun to fish on.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

caught alota fish in this boat , done scared a couple a people too in some squaly weather


----------

